# Engineering related



## Engineering star (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi gents/ladies...im interested in moving to dubai but only if i was given the opportunity in the engineering field...specifically electrical and if possible in the food and beverage industry bse i work in the dairy industry here at home in s.a..im not a qualified technician yet...will soon be...any advice would be great...thanx for reading


----------

